# tomorrow starts the rebuild of my e16et



## blasito1973 (Aug 19, 2004)

today i plan to post pictures on car domain of my car (b12 hikari egi turbo) and engine e16et in its current state i plan to upgrade the turbo , efi managment , blueprint and couterbalance crankshaft , rods , pistons , etc also do a little head work , i coudnt find a decent 12 v head ( i found one but it had a couple of valves bent and it was to expensive for its condition ) and i am thinking about what can i do to the throttle body , and a friend of my brother got me a couple of cams , one was used for a rallie b12 amd the other it was used in a street driven b12 but i am not sure about use them , they were cheap also i got my hands on a new japanese mainfold for the turbo so i can replace the cracked one curently on my car , i got a set of coil overs and a stress bar for the suspension also i am thinking to install a blow off valve and a nos kit .
so i plan to post the progress of the rebuild and since i plan to doit by mysefl i thing it would take about 2 weeks more or less the first step is going to be the pics , and tomorrow i will remove the drive shaft and begin to disasemble the intake , welll wish me luck ( not to find any unexpected broken parts ) and all of your coments and sugestions are welcome


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

Hi
If it is a turbo engine I would recommend to keep the stock cam
The gas dynamic is different in forced induction


----------



## blasito1973 (Aug 19, 2004)

*in a forum post i read about that*

i remember readig about cams and turbo , that was dificult to set one y do not have it yet on my hands to check the lobes and compare them to the stock cam so you are prbly rigth unitl y chck it out i am keeping the stock cam here is my link to car domain page for the first set of pics exterior next one are going to be engine http://www.cardomain.com/ride/670645/1


----------



## STRATTON (Sep 10, 2003)

sounds like this will be intresting. what kind of numbers are u looking to lay down. ill be watching the build up as you post. good luck.

stratton.


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

Actually turbo cams have less duration than na cams, the lobe separation is different, the intake opens 'later' to avoid reversion and other important issues
Your best bet is to stick with the stock cam :thumbup: 
Unless you have a BIG turbo and want all out power


----------



## blasito1973 (Aug 19, 2004)

*i just posted the pics of the engine*

yes i read about that i am keeping the oem turbo we are going to play a little with the oem blow off to go up a little more boost i just got a nos kit i am planing to use the smallest nossle so the nos shot will act also like an intercooler and if you want to see the oem engine i just posted the pics on car domain on the second page , today i took out the drive axels , tomorrow i plan on removing the intake complete injector throthle body , etc , and also all of the exaust turbo and down pipes and if i have chance also the head to begin all of the cleanig and to check out all the damage that has to be repaired


----------



## blasito1973 (Aug 19, 2004)

*a question about the bov*

do you think it will improve someting in my project_ cause i think that i was runig about 6 or 7 psi and which kind of bov do you recomend i have seen a few on ebay but i am not sure on wich kind will work for me


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

Turbo + nos?
Really, I would recomend you to learn more about turbos, do's and don'ts
First step: Make the turbo work within engine safe air/fuel ratios (ignition advance/retard, exhaust, intake, oil supply and return asumed as ok), starting with 0 boost
Next step: boosting a few psi more at a time til the desired goal is reached
A 1.6 engine with a few psi motivating it is a joy to ride
Then you will see there's no need for nos


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

Nice car get some day time pics of your car,I really like the red valve cover. I would suggest a intercooler and a boost controller that will work with your factory BOV also have your ecu tuned and maybe a more effiecent turbo.


----------



## blasito1973 (Aug 19, 2004)

*the broken parts start to rise*

yesterday i finished to disasembl the intake and the exaust and i removed the head , to bgin with the cilinder no 4 is scratched , but i knew about this , the turbo mainfold was more cracked that i thougth , but i already have the replacement , the thing i am woried about , is this , when i purchased my car it had around 120,000k and was one owner , but the turbo was fried , the turbo bearing was gone , so i send my turbo to rebuild to my nissan dealer they didnt had the parts so i took to a specialist , abd they rebuild my turbo , but 2 of my gakets were a little damaged , but they worked , now they ar fried broken gone , i just returned from the nissan dealership and they say that they dont carry any turbo parts , they are going to check with the nissan plant in mexico to see if they can order some from japan , but for now i am going to check in e bay if i can get my hans on the gaskets , i will post pics of the turbo and the gaskets today and the day pics of my car


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

Exhaust gaskets?
You are located in mexico isnt it?
Must be like my country, where there are shops that make custom gaskets for almost every application


----------



## blasito1973 (Aug 19, 2004)

*gaskets*

the thing is that the gaskets i am looking for are the ones betwen the turbo and the exaust they are not made os asbestos but they are made of metal , and the other one is between the mainfold and the turbo i am going to post some pics in car domain of them


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

Its a sandwich metal-asb-metal


----------



## blasito1973 (Aug 19, 2004)

*gasket*

yes they are made of metal both of the i once tried to replace one gasket of a bike that we converted to turbo it ia a hayabusa 1300gsxr and in one race it blew up a gasket and we made one of asbestos but it only lasted a couple of passes it is a 1-4 mile bike when we got back we ordered a replacment but it uses a t3 turbo the gaskets are way to big i ckecked out the catalog of that turbo kit and they only use t3 .so i was thinking of make ones from coper do you think they will hold


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

There's only one way to know it 
Keep us posted


----------



## blasito1973 (Aug 19, 2004)

*i almost finish the disasemble*

the only thing in the car is the engine block i ook out evrithing alt , a-c , hid dir , head disasembly of intake , disasembly of turbo , head )its in the shop rigth now , and tomorow the block and trans will go out , and i will remove crank shaft pistons and trans and will send the block to the shop , and disasemble the clutch and take the flyweel and crankshaft to a machine shop that specializes in dynamic balance ant the fly wheel if it possible take out some wheigth , and find a new clutch ad i hope this weekend begin to buy al the parts and begin ther assembly on monday .


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

those engine are dynamically balanced externally from the company.... no need to get the whole assy balanced again... just the flywheel if work is done on it should be done ... (crank if done too..)


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

blasito1973 said:


> yes i read about that i am keeping the oem turbo we are going to play a little with the oem blow off to go up a little more boost


Do you mean the wastegate?



blasito1973 said:


> i just got a nos kit i am planing to use the smallest nossle so the nos shot will act also like an intercooler


Nitrous Oxide does have an intercooling effect, but it also (and primarily) introduces more oxygen to the combustion chamber. I would suggest tuning your car so that you don't detonate first. If you are going to use Nitrous, I suggest going with a bigger turbo (T-25 perhaps, depends on your goals/budget), since Nitrous is a great "eliminator" of turbo lag. You could also get a Nitrous intercooler sprayer (if you use an air-to-air intercooler), which will instantly cool the air charge in the intercooler and has excellent power results. This will give you the intercooler effect from nitrous you are looking for.

If the intercooler sprayer is not easily available where you are, you can make one, it is a solenoid and a tube with holes spaced out that goes in front of the intercooler. If you look at pictures online you will get a sense of what it is and you can design one yourself.


----------

